# Poorly pets on long ferry crossings



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Do ships such as The Pride of Bilbao and so on have a vet on board? What would happen if pooch was taken ill with something urgent? I have seen humans airlifted off such ferries before, but I can't see that the RAF or Royal Navy would turn out for a dog. 

Any thoughts?

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

E mail them Russel because I think the answer is no.
They might have Kennel Staff and they might know something like first aid


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Russell

If you do find anything out, would you post back please? This is one of my concerns re long ferry rides (as well as knowing that Misty wouldn't 'do her business' during the long ferry ride)

D


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

dannimac said:


> Russell
> 
> If you do find anything out, would you post back please? This is one of my concerns re long ferry rides (as well as knowing that Misty wouldn't 'do her business' during the long ferry ride)
> 
> D


Thats why Im using the tunnel as Louis is a nervous dog and he wouldn't exercise on the Ferry.
They say there is an exercise area but what does that mean on a Ferry no grass thats for sure.
I couldn't see them paying the wages of a vet either.
When Russel you take your wonderful dog away for a weekend in the Hilton I cant Imagine you using this ferry either.
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

I have spoken to Messrs Brittany Ferries who advise that they do not have a travelling vet on board. They did say however that they had a doctor.

Russell


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with you then, Mavis, in preferring the idea of the Tunnel (I just don't prefer the idea of the drive from Glasgow but hey once we get the motorhome, we can tootle along at our own pace)

D


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

dannimac said:


> I'm with you then, Mavis, in preferring the idea of the Tunnel (I just don't prefer the idea of the drive from Glasgow but hey once we get the motorhome, we can tootle along at our own pace)
> 
> D


I don't envy your extra journey D that is the beauty of living in Whitstable we have just a short journey down the A2 to the Tunnel.
By the way it was £81.00 and the dog goes free.
We are going at 4.00am Thursday (our first time with the Motorhome.)
Mavis


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh good luck, Mavis ,sure it will all go great. Anything I read about the Tunnel seems quite smooth.

Let me know how you get on?

Re the extra journey, we'll just need to think about it as part of our holiday and chill out and go at the pace we go at.

Yes, I love my country and we have beautiful holidays on our doorstep, but if you want continental Europe, we've got a wee extra bit of thinking to do!

Have a fab time

D


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

The Pride of Bilbao does not allow pets on the crossing Portsmouth/Bilbao as they have no animal facilities on board.

Ian


----------



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

hi locovan when did you book tunnel we are travelling down from kirriemuir on wednesday night thursday with dog and cat for crossing thursday night friday morning and the cheapest seems to be £155 :?: :?: :?: ken


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

drumshade said:


> hi locovan when did you book tunnel we are travelling down from kirriemuir on wednesday night thursday with dog and cat for crossing thursday night friday morning and the cheapest seems to be £155 :?: :?: :?: ken


We booked on Friday we went on line and chose between 10 and 6 at night they were booked up tues and wed so we picked 4am on thursday it was £81.00
It was £71.00 for Wed but that was booked so it seems to me if you can leave it to the very last to book it is cheaper and gets dearer the further notice you give.
Oh dear does that make sense. :lol: how much notice have you given??
because £155.00 is a bit steep but it was so much dearer for daytime crossings maybe thats why.
Mavis


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bilbao*



camperian said:


> The Pride of Bilbao does not allow pets on the crossing Portsmouth/Bilbao as they have no animal facilities on board.
> 
> Ian


Very sensible in my view.

I can see that at some point in the future. there will be an ill animal on a long sea crossing and no doubt the firm will be sued for "lack of care".

Russell


----------



## drumshade (Mar 14, 2008)

mavis my appoliges we are towing smart car Doh just as well something is smart ken


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We booked online with Eurotunnel months ahead and got £61 one way :lol: 
I think that a lot depends on demand.

Pat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

patp said:


> We booked online with Eurotunnel months ahead and got £61 one way :lol:
> I think that a lot depends on demand.
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat and also the time that you go seems to make a big difference.
Daytime was dearer.
Anyway all packed up and waiting to move off at 2 in the morning to Folkstone. 8O France is 45F and Spain is 62F by sat and the next 2 weeks so looks like a good journey weather wise.
Mavis


----------

